# Gunner's 2nd best friend



## Kenpo Yahoo (Apr 12, 2004)

I wanted to set up a poll, but I'm not sure how?  Maybe one of the Mods can work it out.  Topic:  Do you have a flashlight either next to your home defense weapon or on your person when you are carrying?
Yes or No

How many of you guys have a dedicated flashlight near your gun (whether rail mounted or handheld)?

I purchased a Surefire C3, with hi output bulb (200 lumens), a little over a year a go and LOVE IT.  I've turned into a Surefire fanatic and recently purchased another C3 and a 6p for my grandparents.  I plan on buying the Surefire x200 with tape switch after I choose between the 4inch Glock .40 or Springfield XD .40.  

A light, whether it is a D cell mag-lite or a Surefire 500 lumen (i.e. face of the sun) Dominator, should be the second item on your purchase list (1.Gun   2.Flashlight   3.Bullets).  If you plan on having a gun in the house or on your person, especially at night, don't you think you need a decent light for target identification (i.e. make sure you aren't shooting a loved one or some otherwise unknowing bystander).  I know it sounds stupid but I've read several stories about people blowing away their wife, kid who was sneaking out of the house, kid who was sneaking in the house, kids friend who came to spend the night.  The dumbest one I read about was a guy who shot his 75 year old father at 2 a.m. for eating a popcicle.  Apparently, the Father was unable to sleep and made quite a ruckus in the dark trying to get into the freezer.  As he walked back through the living room, back towards the bedroom he was staying in, the son came out of his bedroom and saw a shadowy figure with what looked like a knife.  So guess what happened.  Luckily the dad lived, but I'm sure he was plenty pissed.   

Anyway,  I just thought I would see what percentage of you guys had a light next to your home defense or personal carry gun.

http://www.surefire.com 
http://www.streamlight.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 12, 2004)

no need for a poll, I think most can answere yes or no.

No 
Every time I need a flashlight I have to ask my wife where I left it last


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 12, 2004)

yes.  multiple sure fires about.  dedicated weapon mount light on my "go-to" long gun.  someone at work walked with my good fullsize streamlight though.  It was 6 years old and worn, but just had a new battery stick and switch installed. :waah:


----------



## OULobo (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a maglite next to a bolo and my pistol safe, near the bed. I always have a photon micro light on my keys with me.


----------

